# Mr Ward's House



## Rubex (Nov 7, 2015)

Mr Ward ran an automotive spares company. I believe he also kept livestock on the land surrounding the house given the various outbuildings and the large meat fridge in the pantry. I presume he died sometime around 2011 and it was clear he was quite ill before hand as the house was kitted out for somebody who would be unable to get upstairs and use other rooms. Apart from the kicked in back door the house doesn't show any signs of vandalism. Thank you to my friend (who sadly doesn't post much on the forums anymore ) for the location on this one, much appreciated  













































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 7, 2015)

Love the design of the bathroom! Very unique!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 7, 2015)

That's a great set rubex..I really enjoyed it here.very much.you got some great shots.but that big freezer in the pantry was just strange.never seen that before


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 7, 2015)

Brilliant find. Shame the kitchen's been trashed but I think i'd quite enjoy it here.


----------



## smiler (Nov 7, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great set rubex..I really enjoyed it here.very much.you got some great shots.but that big freezer in the pantry was just strange.never seen that before



I don't know where Rubex and yourself were exploring but the pics are reminiscent of a game larder I once found on Exmoor, Another Goodun Rubex, Thanks


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2015)

The large quantity of Sulphadimidine would suggest pig breeding.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice report. This house looks like an expensive one at the time it was built going by the fireplace in the sitting-room and the furniture.


----------



## LadyPandora (Nov 8, 2015)

So sad.
Great report


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 8, 2015)

Presuming that this is the old Derbyshire pig and livestock breeders premises, the place was a typical farm house when first built. Sadly; the ripping out of the original fixtures and fittings when the house was remodelled with the hideous 70's interior decor, has ruined it for me. From memory, when I worked in Derby the occupier of this place supplied the local meat trade and had a stall in Derby market. Obviously the room containing the obligatory cold store has been set out as a carcass preparation room at some time - hence the white tiling to meet the hygiene regs of the day. The bathroom layout, whilst looking somewhat strange these days was one of a number solutions that allowed bath, basin, WC, shower, immersion cylinder and airing cupboard to be fitted in a room with limited wall area. Nowadays we have gone full circle in bathroom designs and the must have feature, is a bloody great reproduction Victorian cast iron bath standing in the middle of the room!

Very nice report here Rubex - good, honest photographs that show plenty of detail in the correct colour rendition that allows one to 'reconstruct' the old interiors and, as the 11th approaches, remember this grand old serviceman.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 8, 2015)

Another excellent post. Both you and Mikeymutt are a force to be reckoned with these days. Ditto remembering a serviceman.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 8, 2015)

Excellent pictures Rubex, well done
unusual place this


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Another excellent post. Both you and Mikeymutt are a force to be reckoned with these days. Ditto remembering a serviceman.



We are doing alright between us..and still more to come


----------



## HughieD (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a thorough and super report their Rubex!


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 9, 2015)

Good stuff and glad you liked it in there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Superb report,you've really brought the house back to life!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like you had a decent trip! What a fantastic place! Thanks for sharing your lovely photos


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice one Rubex! I really like that black and white photo in picture 14


----------



## MikeRace (Nov 27, 2015)

So sad to see the old Photos and Belongings left behind.

Great Pics.


----------



## tazong (Feb 1, 2016)

That place kinda fills me with sadness - but fantastic piccys bud


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

How do you find these places?!!! Absolutely brilliant and fascinating photos of a once beautiful home.


----------

